# New Cal 20 Owner



## alisonwright (Aug 11, 2010)

Top o' the morning!

I have recently purchased a 1969 Cal 20. I think it was built in Vancouver by Crown/Calgan Marine. The hull is in good shape...the mast not so much. A "bosun's helper" on the jib halyard has chafed the mast pretty badly. We are considering having an aluminium sleeve put over the weakened spot. We have also replaced the maststep with a new one from Seals Rigging in California. Another project is to tidy up the hatch cover. We've removed the cover to find that the wood along the sides of the cover has rotted. Anyone out there with an idea on how to get the hatch back on once the wood has been replaced?

I'm very excited about this little boat. Can hardly wait to get her back sailing! Would welcome any and all ideas about the Cal 20 ...

Thanks!


----------



## rorider (Dec 24, 2009)

alisonwright said:


> Top o' the morning!
> 
> I have recently purchased a 1969 Cal 20. I think it was built in Vancouver by Crown/Calgan Marine. The hull is in good shape...the mast not so much. A "bosun's helper" on the jib halyard has chafed the mast pretty badly. We are considering having an aluminium sleeve put over the weakened spot. We have also replaced the maststep with a new one from Seals Rigging in California. Another project is to tidy up the hatch cover. We've removed the cover to find that the wood along the sides of the cover has rotted. Anyone out there with an idea on how to get the hatch back on once the wood has been replaced?
> 
> ...


Cal 20's enjoy active fleets all over. You don't say where you are so my advice is to go to Cal 20 Class Association > Home (the Cal 20 Association) and look under fleets to find the Cal 20 group nearest you.

Once you make contact with that group I'm sure you will find all the resources in your area you need, and likely more that you'd imagined.

It will also introduce you to the local Cal 20 racing community so you can sharpen your sailing skills further.


----------



## alisonwright (Aug 11, 2010)

*Cal 20*

Thanks for your input. I've found the local Cal 20 Fleet in Vancouver, B.C. No doubt they'll be a great resource to know about.

Happy sailing.


----------

